# St Peter's Seminary, Cardross, November 2008



## RichardB (Nov 3, 2008)

St Peter's Seminary was built in the early 1960s to be a training college for priests. By the time it was completed in 1966 it was already mostly redundant. The Vatican had decided that priests should be trained in communities rather than seminaries, and at the same time church attendances were falling along with the demand for, and supply of, new priests. It never operated at capacity and was only used as a seminary until 1980. It has been vacant since 1988. The location and high maintenance design made it difficult to find another use. 

Wikipedia entry

Daily Telegraph article with period pictures



Video of the Seminary in use 

























































If you see figures dressed in white in the background of any pictures it's a couple of local hoodies adding to the graffiti, completely unconcerned by us and other visitors.


----------



## Fraz13 (Nov 3, 2008)

May as well add a couple of mine to the thread 





















Rebel priests room, only coloured room I saw.






Some disturbing graffiti


----------



## zimbob (Nov 3, 2008)

I loved this place 
That 60's concrete architecture is just great, though I'm not so sure about the 'pebbledash' effect finish....

Some of my pics from the day...

First impressions :






Looking along :






Curvy concrete 






Looking down to the altar :






Balconies :






Reflections :






Forgive me father... 






I'll stop there, I took so-o-o many pictures, first time out with new camera, and such a photogenic place, but there are others who have photos to add 

​


----------



## RichardB (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I tried to rein myself in a bit with the pictures to leave something for the others to post.

Did anybody get any "ned" shots?


----------



## Bryag (Nov 3, 2008)

Well done guys. I tried to post some of mine, but for some reason they won't show

Ah, well! I will just make do with all of yours instead. C'mon guys, get posting! Urban? Twisted? Adrenaline?

GET SOME PICS UP!


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Nov 3, 2008)

Super video RB! 

Well here’s a few of my shots as the came off the camera. 
























































This cellar was pitch black


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 3, 2008)

It's a really incredible looking place, and despite being so far gone it still has a faded appeal about it. Great photos everyone and good links!


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool guys, here are some of my pictures from St Peters seminary.

Front of the Seminary.





Main hall, with guest appearances of Richard B and Adrenaline.





The main hall and altar.





Stairs leading down a level, wonder how many priests decked it down these wee beauties?





Looking down on to ground level.





Some ninja moves required to get up here I think.





Some nice Irn Bru water and ripple reflections.





Black and white shot of side.





Another part of the seminary with bouncy floor boards.





Above altar and main hall.





Side shot of altar.





Jesus.





Twisted nerve shooting something.





The machine.





Abstract shot of Library.





Cheers,

Urban Shadow


----------



## Bryag (Nov 3, 2008)

Now we're getting there guys! All we need now are some pics from Bryag. Oh, wait....that cock left his camera at home! What a dick-splash

EDIT: All I can say in my defence on this occasion is: " I had so much to offer, but so little to give"


Guys, it was great meeting all of you , and I sincerely hope we can meet up and do something simiilar again (who knows, I may even bring my camera next time;-))

Right! Whose got the pictures of the soggy school?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 3, 2008)

At least you made it Bryag  got to spend some time with the sand people.


----------



## Bryag (Nov 3, 2008)

Urban Shadow said:


> At least you made it Bryag  got to spend some time with the sand people.



With their sticks! Ouch


----------



## fire*fly (Nov 4, 2008)

if you hadn't have told us what it was I never would've guessed. great photos guys, looks like you had a great day


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry if Jamie and i were a bit quiet, we had 0 hours sleep and driving around the country in a mobile fridge is no fun  just glad the weather turned out great 

was nice meeting everyone, and a big thanks to the young members of the C.Y.T for showing us all a safe way in  here are a few of my fav's;



















































the rest are on here,

http://s441.photobucket.com/albums/qq134/urban_exploration_photos/St Peters Seminary - Cardross/


----------



## Scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

thas a great site.
thanks for the pics.

any intresting graffiti or was it all mindless tagging? 

EDIT:=- Just found this. some nice pics of the site, the ones you can move around (love to know how they are made) and video from the 60's.
St Peter's Seminary, Cardross


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 4, 2008)

bargain


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice shots everyone, and a fantastic day. You thought that Zimbob and Bryag came a long way, myself and adrenaline traveled all the way from Tautoine to be with you guys.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 4, 2008)

Fabulous photos everyone (even Bryag!  ). It looks like you all had a really fun day's exploring. I love this building...60's with class!  Cool stuff.


----------



## Bryag (Nov 4, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> sorry if Jamie and i were a bit quiet, we had 0 hours sleep and driving around the country in a mobile fridge is no fun



That's OK, we just thought you were a couple of weirdos!

Seriously though, good to meet you both, hopefully we can get together again (and maybe you'll have gotten a little kip beforehand)



Foxylady said:


> Fabulous photos everyone (even Bryag! )



Thanks Foxy, I posted the best ones here

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7166&page=9


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 4, 2008)

Our bad 

Yeah will try and plan a good nights kip for the next time. 

I think all the petrol fumes have done damage...


----------



## Bryag (Nov 4, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> Our bad
> 
> I think all the petrol fumes have done damage...



Yes the Moggie did smell like it was running a bit rich!And your range couldn't have been great with a 2 gallon tank!



Adrenaline said:


> Yeah will try and plan a good nights kip for the next time.



I look forward to it, mate


----------



## zimbob (Nov 4, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> I think all the petrol fumes have done damage...



You guys were wasting petrol by inhaling it when you're running a 2-gallon tank 

Wasteful, boys, just wasteful


----------



## Fraz13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Canny whack using the fuel lol


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 4, 2008)

It looks a bit like one of those combined shopping centre & appartment complexs which were popular in the 1960s & 70s.

It's a shame it couldn't have been adapted for something else, a weekend-retreat style hotel would have been interesting.


----------



## Bryag (Nov 4, 2008)

Funny thing was, whilst we were waiting for you stragglers at Pirniehall, I heard what I thought was a V8. As we all looked to see it turn the corner, it was actually Jamie's Moggy


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 4, 2008)

thank god it wasnt a v8! 
on our way home, Jamie decides to do a bit of drifting down the country lane and i nearly ate some of the field next to me as the door swung open and the deathtrap fridge has no seatbelts


----------



## Bryag (Nov 4, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> thank god it wasnt a v8!
> on our way home, Jamie decides to do a bit of drifting down the country lane and i nearly ate some of the field next to me as the door swung open and the deathtrap fridge has no seatbelts



I would have given my left testicle to see that


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

Scotty said:


> thas a great site.
> thanks for the pics.
> 
> any intresting graffiti or was it all mindless tagging?
> ...



Good find It looks to have deteriorated quite a bit since the panoramas were taken, I wonder how old they are.


----------



## jamie (Nov 6, 2008)

just like to to say hello as this is my first post and also nice to meet the guys that made it out for the visit on sunday. 
Very interesting place and very strange design of a building, certainly not what you would expect to find in the middle of the woods.

Oh and as for the V8 moggy !! haha well maybe some day.... adrenaline really should close doors properly behind him to avoid any sudden departures.

great clip of pictures and video of the place aswell brings the place to life and lets you see how it used to be , dont get that very often with places.


jamie


----------



## Bryag (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jamie! It was a good days exploring, and it was good to meet you


----------

